

Hackers: the Internet's immune system - Walkman
http://www.ted.com/talks/keren_elazari_hackers_the_internet_s_immune_system

======
jacquesm
That kind of hacker is more like the internet's pathogens.

"Cybersecurity expert Keren Elazari":

What qualifies someone as a Cybersecurity expert?

